# 14 killed at nandigram



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

14 people were killed by police force at nandigram on 14 march. You must have heard about the news. So what are your openions about this incident guys?


----------



## bkpeerless (Mar 15, 2007)

simply lack of tech . today almost all police force uses weapons hat are painful to its extreme but not deadly like teazer, peper sprey etc
but indian police uses lathi and 1918 model guns. so how are police  going to face militants.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 15, 2007)

What ever happening in Nandigram is an Irony of shorts. Left has been traditionally first to strike down any sort of Industrialization any where in India, calling it anti-poor. Now when trying to do their bit and they are facing the ire of their people.

Why can't they come to a place where they get the land willingly by the people? - Because the Industrialists want the land dirt cheap and the govt is always there to do their bit to oust the poor people from their farm lands and act as a mediator or dalal.

Industrialization has to happen and it has to happen with the consent of the people living where the Industry is coming up. The people who get displace due to and Industrial project are also an important stake holders it. These are the only ones who got only to loose anything from the project, hence they should be properly compensated.

Nandigram has been a flash point where it seemed that both the public and the administration has been rogue. The public of Nandigram have never bothered to come to the discussion tables and from the beginning tried to resists the project; probably never bothering to know what they are going to gain out of it. The administration also been slipshod in their approach, when thy first issued notification to acquire the land without consulting the public affected by the project.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 19, 2007)

Communism was to be finished in 1941 by nazis but they certainly failed ,due to hitler's one foolishness


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

Plotitics is the cause to such acts


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 20, 2007)

Nandigram was a disaster waiting to happen months. One of my friends was a journalist in a leading newspaper who told about the grief of villagers. Of course our news and media ignore such stories being out to keep capitalists happy of face defamation suit from mights like Ratan Tata. 

Mamata banerjee took mileage of of the situation for her political ends which thankfully helped the idiots in the country to think its all politics and Ratan Tata is the messiah from his smiley PR enhancing interviews.

Now the second Jallianwala Bagh actually happened, I guess this ought to bring to light the plight of the poor famers, many of them who had fertile lands virtually snatched at dirt cheap rates. CPM government must have given adequate compensations and realised land isn't cheap.


----------



## int86 (Mar 20, 2007)

IBN7 covrage is roking.
No other channel has that guts.
And mind it politics is no cause. Its money, its corruptions, its the capitalists


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 20, 2007)

I started hating police when they shot bullets instead of using non-lethal weapona and also hate police for raping two young woman. Everywhere in india there is fighting. I see india is a failed country.


----------



## premsharma (Mar 20, 2007)

CPM supporters, CPM cadre is nothing but goondas. Apart from Nandigram, isn't there any Baren Land in West Bengal. Why the fu**kin TATA wants only nandigram. Give them some non-agriculture land. These people on the name of being indian companies [TATA, Relaince etc] are worst than any MNCs and have been looting Indian public.

It is rightly compared to Jalianwala Bagh. I did not have guts to see those scenes when shown by gutsy IBN7 or Indiia TV. It should be a wake up call for all comunist rules states they elect their democratic Govt. Elections are nowhere fare, the strongholds of comunists. 

Poor farmers shot at point blank range, cold blooded murders, those who were trying to pick up dead bodies even were beaten, women raped. So called first woman of India or Italy, simply watching just to keep her central Govt going. Shame ...... WB govt should be dismissed with immediate effect and TATA given any Baren Land or thrown to Bngladesh.

I don't think we need that 1 lakh car which is going to be built & painted with blood of Nandigram. By then, Maruti would reduce prices of its 800 & Alto model to Rs 1 lakh to compete with TATAs. People will prefer Maruti over TATA. For TATAs it will remain as dream only.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 20, 2007)

WE hate U TATA and Leftist u have caused death of 20 innocent people ,U are no less than terrorists


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 29, 2007)

don't blame the tatas...it's cpim's local don named lakshman seth, another leader from cpim binay kongar...just imagine even after 15 days they didn't apologise even...yesterday cm mr bhattacharya took the pain of accepting it.
ppl who died at nandigram firing were innocent ppl...not a single leader from trinamool congress or cpim was murdered...
blame politics first...then the others


----------

